# Please Help



## Rose0712 (Dec 7, 2021)

HELP Please I have a epson ET-16600, A sub paper, circuit shirts, and Printer Jacks sub ink my shirts were really vibrant and nice, now they are dull like cotton any ideas why?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

"now" meaning after what? Washing once, washing 50 times, after the cat peed on it? 

EDIT: Also, what is the composition of the shirts? If they are a cotton/poly blend, the ink will wash out of the cotton part, so a 50/50 blend would look 50% faded after washing once.


----------



## Rose0712 (Dec 7, 2021)

NoXid said:


> "now" meaning after what? Washing once, washing 50 times, after the cat peed on it?
> 
> EDIT: Also, what is the composition of the shirts? If they are a cotton/poly blend, the ink will wash out of the cotton part, so a 50/50 blend would look 50% faded after washing once.


now meaning as in last two days compared to having the printer for about a year and the circuit shirts are 100% polyester, but I know it is my press now because I just made a coffee mug and it’s perfect using the mug press. But thank you!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> ... after the cat peed on it?


good point, cats will pee on the t-shirts to mark their territory
the more 'territory', the more catnip they can afford
i pre-mark all my tee's so the kitties know those sales are mine


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Is it after wash?


----------



## Rose0712 (Dec 7, 2021)

JohnDeco said:


> Is it after wash?


Never washed this is just pressed! It's the heating element in the press, lol. I figured it out just waiting for a reply from manufacturer on how to fix or replace. Just bought the press in April.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Rose0712 said:


> but I know it is my press now because I just made a coffee mug and it’s perfect using the mug press.


I was going to suggest verifying the temperature...


----------



## tamaralig (Jan 27, 2019)

Rose0712 said:


> now meaning as in last two days compared to having the printer for about a year and the circuit shirts are 100% polyester, but I know it is my press now because I just made a coffee mug and it’s perfect using the mug press. But thank you!


Cricut shirts aren’t 100% poly. They are poly/spandex mix. If yours are dulling after pressing without being washed, dig deeper into your print settings and pressing. the shirt example you posted has ghosting on the letters. 

Make sure you’re getting good pressure and not using Teflon when subbing. Also make sure you’re bringing the collars off the press or using a press pillow. I don’t use the Cricut shirts for customers since they are prone to piling and typically not true to size.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose0712 said:


> Never washed this is just pressed! It's the heating element in the press, lol. I figured it out just waiting for a reply from manufacturer on how to fix or replace. Just bought the press in April.


glad you got it worked out

it's frustrating knowing something should work, but just doesn't


----------

